

Free is Bad for Business..  - hecman104
http://www.hectorjcuevas.com/blogging-business-everythin-free-model

======
mohene1
Labeling blog articles would be beneficial to me. For example: This is "A blog
about blogging", "A List", "An open Question". On the other end there could be
"Instructional (substantive)", "Solution".

